# Deal or not?



## Andrew M (May 9, 2013)

Does this seem like a good deal to anyone? Im not very knowledgeable on resale values of lathes and would like some of yalls opnions. 

http://nwga.craigslist.org/for/3768209249.html

Thanks, Andrew


----------



## Bigg081 (May 9, 2013)

Thats just a little more than half price of a new one...it looks in good shape. I would go see it and talk them down $50 or more. Plus side is that Jet will have anything that it needs if any pieces are missing. My vote is....YES. Lol


----------



## healeydays (May 9, 2013)

Yup, that's a good deal...


----------



## Andrew M (May 9, 2013)

I was thinking if I could get it for $225 or better that i would be in pretty good shape.


----------



## SENC (May 9, 2013)

I have a slightly older version of same and like it... might eventually upgrade if I decide to get into bowls and such, but for calls, pens, and small pieces that should be just right. Be sure to turn it on and use it and listen/feel for any obvious signs of bearing issues. Mine runs smooth and quiet... so I think you'll know if there are any major issues.


----------



## Andrew M (May 9, 2013)

SENC said:


> I have a slightly older version of same and like it... might eventually upgrade if I decide to get into bowls and such, but for calls, pens, and small pieces that should be just right. Be sure to turn it on and use it and listen/feel for any obvious signs of bearing issues. Mine runs smooth and quiet... so I think you'll know if there are any major issues.



With it having just an 1/2 hp motor have you ever had any problems with it bogging down?


----------



## Vector (May 9, 2013)

Yep, pretty good deal. Check for the points to match up, check for noise, and check for heat in the headstock. And check the belt for wear. Any of these things wrong, I'd still buy it but ask to drop another 25 bucks. 

Noise, and heat in the headstock will mean a bearing change. There's a picture tutorial on how to do it from BigB on THO. He did my mini Jet a couple months ago. SUPER easy fix/change.

I would personally buy this thing sight unseen from this point, but I like Jet and Delta mini/midi's, and love a good price on used. 

Vince


----------



## SENC (May 9, 2013)

None.


Andrew M said:


> SENC said:
> 
> 
> > I have a slightly older version of same and like it... might eventually upgrade if I decide to get into bowls and such, but for calls, pens, and small pieces that should be just right. Be sure to turn it on and use it and listen/feel for any obvious signs of bearing issues. Mine runs smooth and quiet... so I think you'll know if there are any major issues.
> ...


----------



## Andrew M (May 11, 2013)

After nothing but good comments on this lathe I decided to go take a look at it. After checking everything out it lined up as it should, no weird noises, and no heat in headstock. I decided to make an offer of $225 and well now I own a lathe.:irishjig: Now its time to get a mandrel and some blanks and start making shavings.

Thanks everyone for all the helpful comments!


[attachment=24726]


----------



## Andrew M (May 11, 2013)

After nothing but good comments on this lathe I decided to go take a look at it. After checking everything out it lined up as it should, no weird noises, and no heat in headstock. I decided to make an offer of $225 and well now I own a lathe.:irishjig: Now its time to get a mandrel and some blanks and start making shavings.

Thanks everyone for all the helpful comments!


[attachment=24727]


----------



## Vector (May 11, 2013)

Looks like you made out great! Congrats!

What are you looking to start making? I sure don't mind pointing you towards some economical, but good accessories!

Penn State Industries is a great place to look at parts for starters. 

Vince


----------



## Andrew M (May 11, 2013)

Vector said:


> Looks like you made out great! Congrats!
> 
> What are you looking to start making? I sure don't mind pointing you towards some economical, but good accessories!
> 
> ...



To start off with mainly pens, but also want to try my hand at some game calls in the near future.


----------



## khowald (Jun 1, 2013)

Andrew, Nice set up. I just joined the forum last week. Why don't you pm me your address and I will send you a bit of spalted maple. ken


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 2, 2013)

I just saw this post. If you got the turning tools and the buffing stuff with the lathe for 225 then you did real good and deserve the obligatory YOU SUCK  for getting such a great deal. That's a great lathe, you will enjoy it.


----------



## Andrew M (Jun 2, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> I just saw this post. If you got the turning tools and the buffing stuff with the lathe for 225 then you did real good and deserve the obligatory YOU SUCK  for getting such a great deal. That's a great lathe, you will enjoy it. :good2!



Yes it did come with the tools as well as a blank drilling vise and a pen press! I almost felt bad for talking them down to 225 from 275. I have been extremely happy with it so far!


----------



## SENC (Jun 2, 2013)

Geez, it is hard to get out if here with wood that cheap! Great deal, and you double-SUCK!


----------



## Vector (Jun 3, 2013)

I came back for another look. I'm still liking that price you got everything at. Sure you don't want to sell for the same price?! HAHA!

Vince


----------



## healeydays (Jun 3, 2013)

You did extremely well even before you mentioned the pen press and the drilling vise. Now I call it at that price a major score...


----------

